# Bling Bling Effekt



## lraziest (30. September 2004)

hi Profs...

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Wie macht man ein Glitzereffekt (bling bling) an Buchstaben oder Gegenstände. 
Ist das einfach mit Hand gemacht oder gibts dafür einen einfachen Trick..
bsp. ein Diamand das Glitzer abwirft!

Besten Dank an euch


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. September 2004)

Wenn du hier nach "bling" suchst, findest du ein Thema, in dem folgender Link enthalten ist:
Photoshop Tutorial: Diamond Effekt

// edit: oh das meinst du ja gar nicht  
Wie mein Nachredner sagte: Es gibt in PS sowas als Werkzeugspitze.


----------



## Joh (30. September 2004)

Such mal in google nach Werkzeugspitzen für Photoshop.
Es gibt die verschiedensten Formen. U.a. auch "Sparkles"


----------



## lraziest (30. September 2004)

super danke euch beiden


----------

